# Men's Hair Loss > Men's Hair Loss: Start Your Own Topic >  Hairline Receding (pics 2010 vs now)

## idontlikespinach

Hey everyone.

I'm 20 years old.  I first thought my hairline was receding in January 2010 when I was 17, and no one believed me.  No one in my family has began balding before 30, and my dad still has his Juvenile hairline.  Anyways, I really got caught up on the subject of MPB and researched into all of the available treatments, testimonials, horror stories, life lessons, etc.

Eventually, the stress of possibly going bald became to much and I decided to ignore it.  I always wear my hair long and to the side so it's easy to hide.  I took some pictures of my hair back then for a reference and moved on with my life.

Lately I feel as if it's getting harder to hide.  To be fair I only spend about 15 seconds every morning attempting to do my hair, but it just never seems to "fall into place" anymore.  Most people my age don't know what to look for, but since I do from all my research when I was 17 it certainly looks to the trained eye like I'm trying to cover up a receding hairline.

Anyways I brought it up with my parents again, who didn't believe me which is irrelevant at this point since I'm living with friends and attending University.  What really triggered me to look into my hairline was that my brother, two years younger than me, still has his juvenile hairline at 18, whereas I was already worried about a V-shaped hairline at 17.

I went to a doctor who told me "your hair looks great" but referred me to a dermatologist.  The dermatologist was pretty pissed that I made an appointment with him since in Canada I don't think they're really supposed to cover hairloss, but he told me it looks like MPB and to get a blood test.  I did and everything came back fine: thyroid, testosterone, ferratin, B12, etc.  He gave me a prescription for both Propecia and Proscar (upon my request since I'm not sure which one I will take, need to look at pricing...) and Rogaine.

I've attached the pictures I took in 2010, which was done in a pretty dark room using camera flash, and the pictures I took in 2012, which was done using my iPhone with no flash in the fluorescent lighting of my office.  I also attached a picture from 2011 where I had a female friend style my hair like Jim Halpert from the office for fun, which shows my hairline a bit, and a picture I took this morning after my shower.

I'm fairly certain if I take a course of action it will be Propecia.  I understand the side effects are rare but they certainly are cause for concern.  I've already suffered from what I think is gynecomastia since I was 11.  It's hard to tell anymore since it always looked like a build-up of fat and there were never any hard glands; it's just soft.  Also, although I was a skinny kid, I put on some weight since I hit university so my moobs just might be more of a product of weight gain.  However, I did have a 6-pack before hitting university and I definitely suffered from it then.
The sexual side effects are also worrisome because neither my girlfriend nor I would be happy if I couldn't get it up, even for a month.  I fap way too much (2-3 times/day) so I don't think a slight decrease in libido will be an issue though.

Anyway, I've attached the pictures.  The primary concern for me right now is my hairline, but I've attached the top of my head and crown too.  Sometimes they feel thin but it might just be paranoia.

Thanks :Smile:

----------


## Dan26

beatinghairloss where you at bro get in here it's your time to shine!

----------


## whynot

I would swim through an opaque and unending gulf, filled to the brim with used hypodermic needles, if I knew the reward would be that goddamned hairline.

----------


## Follicle Death Row

Doesn't look too bad. You don't have any hairloss on the norwood scale yet really and you may keep your hair forever since you're young, new treatments could be on the way and you hairloss really hasn't kicked off. If you do have mpb you still have every cause to be optimistic about controlling it. 

Enjoy the hair now. It looks pretty good. Best of luck.

----------


## stratofortress

You have great hair for the moment. Can't see any real thinning and doesn't look like you're any more than NW2.

----------


## idontlikespinach

> I would swim through an opaque and unending gulf, filled to the brim with used hypodermic needles, if I knew the reward would be that goddamned hairline.


 I've been lurking this forum for about two weeks and I've noticed a lot of people with similar attitudes.  Even the thread above mine is "Jesus I wish I started fin sooner."  My best friend started going bald when he was 15 and when he was 17 we first noticed it because he got his hair short.  I started researching balding out of curiosity and found my own temples were receded, which was when I took those 2010 pictures.  I told myself I never wanted to wait until it is "too late" because I'll never forgive myself.  I see a lot of guys that don't notice it until their NW3V and by then everyone already knows them as the "balding dude."

I want to find out if I'm going bald.  I face my fears.  It's not pretty to think about but if it is happening I'll take the appropriate action.




> Doesn't look too bad. You don't have any hairloss on the norwood scale yet really and you may keep your hair forever since you're young, new treatments could be on the way and you hairloss really hasn't kicked off. If you do have mpb you still have every cause to be optimistic about controlling it. 
> 
> Enjoy the hair now. It looks pretty good. Best of luck.


 I see a lot of posts "just 5 more years," "wait till 2015."  What does this mean?  I've been googling "balding cure 2015" but I don't see anything.




> You have great hair for the moment. Can't see any real thinning and doesn't look like you're any more than NW2.


 I do see some thinning in my temples.  I'll take another picture tonight and one in the morning with my hair wet at better angles to show a better look.



The problem for me I think is that at this point I'm not really sure what's happening.  It seems pretty clear that my hairline is worse than it was 2 and a half years ago but a little part of me wants to deny it.  Sometimes I get comments from my girlfriend "did you get a haircut?" and "it looks like you have an old man hair part."  I don't let her go anyway near my hairline.  My hair certainly feels thin on top but who really knows, might be (probably is?) my paranoia.  My brother shows no signs of balding but when he has his hair short he looks thin on top.

I don't see any hair in the shower, on my pillow, or when I run my fingers through my head.  I thought that's how balding worked though; the hairs get miniaturized and die rather than shedding.  I would like to get closure on this issue so I can take action or sit on my hands, but it seems like there is *no where* to get a miniaturization test in Canada.  I've looked it up but found nothing.  I was told I could go to an endocrinologist for my gynecomastia but my estrogen and testosterone levels are normal according to my blood test so it probably isn't related to my hair loss.

What I'm trying to say in this big rant is I just want to know, with decent certainty, whether this is "all part of growing up" or mildly aggressive MPB.  I don't want to be here in a few months or a couple years looking at pictures of NW2s thinking they're going bald and wishing I had that hairline.  I may be strong and confident enough to handle it, but I don't know and I don't intend to find out.

----------


## Follicle Death Row

> I see a lot of posts "just 5 more years," "wait till 2015."  What does this mean?  I've been googling "balding cure 2015" but I don't see anything.


 While I doubt there will be a cure in the sense that a norwood 7 will regain a full head of hair in 5 years there will probably be a better topical in bimatoprost with an early form of cell therapy in Aderans to follow a few years after. Maybe 2014 for bimatoprost and 2016/2017 for the first gen cellular treatment in Aderans which may reverse some miniturisation thereby reversing the process a good bit. Nothing's for sure but it seems likely there will be a few better options then.

Minox, fin and nizoral could tide you over until then if you can tolerate them. Evolution not revolution I think.

----------


## win200

Thought I'd chime in to give you an example of what you _may_ be looking at. I'm 29 now (nearly 30), and when I was your age, my hairline looked very, very similar--early NW2-ish, with some slightly pushed-up temples. Here's what my hair looks like now:

http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthread.php?t=9370

The first four pictures are pre-hair transplant surgery. I'm not a doctor and haven't examined you, obviously, but there are pretty strong similarities between your hair and what mine looked like in college. The upside for you is that my loss advanced, in the decade age difference between you and me, at a really slow rate. I still fall squarely into the "full head of hair" category, and none of my family, friends (even my GF of 10 years) realized I'd lost any hair (they obviously knew once I got a transplant). I decided to get 1200 grafts at the hairline to lower the temples and thicken the forelock a bit, but I really didn't need it. 

All loss is different, but I thought this might be a little encouraging. It's completely up to you whether you decide to use Propecia, minoxidil, or Nizoral (or other treatments), but it's great that you're thinking about it early. Just remember that minoxidil and Propecia aren't really geared toward hairline loss, and there are always potential side effects to consider. But at the minimum, you can switch to a sulfate-free shampoo, tweak your diet, and consider vitamin supplements. People will argue about the efficacy of things like biotin, saw palmetto, and MSM, but they certainly won't hurt. Honestly, your best course of action at your age and loss may just be to keep a keen eye on it, eat healthy, and stay fit.

----------


## idontlikespinach

> While I doubt there will be a cure in the sense that a norwood 7 will regain a full head of hair in 5 years there will probably be a better topical in bimatoprost with an early form of cell therapy in Aderans to follow a few years after. Maybe 2014 for bimatoprost and 2016/2017 for the first gen cellular treatment in Aderans which may reverse some miniturisation thereby reversing the process a good bit. Nothing's for sure but it seems likely there will be a few better options then.
> 
> Minox, fin and nizoral could tide you over until then if you can tolerate them. Evolution not revolution I think.


 So it's possible to go on fin, then get off it and switch to this new stuff in the future without losing any hair?




> Thought I'd chime in to give you an example of what you _may_ be looking at  ......  and loss may just be to keep a keen eye on it, eat healthy, and stay fit.


 Hmm your post-op hair certainly looks like where I'm heading but I don't know for sure.  You mentioned that you got a miniaturization test done, did that help you?  I think that's my best course of action at this point but I don't know where I can get it done in Canada.  Have you seen the DIY hair miniaturization test and is it something you would recommend?
DIY Miniaturization Test:
http://www.baldingforum.com/showthread.php?t=199

I think I'm okay with the risks associated with finasteride, I mean arguably commuting to work everyday or going to bars in downtown areas can be more dangerous.  However, there is no sense taking on these risks if I'm not balding.  Again, I just want to know for sure...

----------


## win200

I did get a miniaturization test done. Not a bulk analysis, where a particular area of the scalp is mapped out and analyzed over a period of time, but a surgeon did use a 50X digital magnifying scope all over my scalp to detect where miniaturization was taking place. It turned out that there was only miniaturization at the very edge of the hairline; none behind, and none at the crown. So to have that relative lack of miniaturization at 29, I'm pretty lucky. But getting that kind of thing done can be extremely helpful, because it offers some sort of predictive data. Obviously nothing is ironclad, but age combined with that sort of miniaturization analysis can offer some guidance. Every person's hair loss is different, but most doctors will tell you that there are certainly trends. My impression is that age is a huge factor; I've always been told that if you're programmed to go highly bald--like a NW6 or 7--you're going to experience significant hair loss by the time you're 30. If you make it to 30 with a relatively intact full head of hair, like mine, you're looking at something less drastic. Nothing's set in stone, of course, but this is my impression based upon chats with multiple doctors. You're only just entering your twenties, so you're exposed to a much greater level of uncertainty, but my highly nonmedical opinion is that at this point, you're not expressing anything that should cause panic.

If you're looking to have a miniaturization study done, you should look at Hasson & Wong in Vancouver. They're one of the most respected HT outfits in the world, and I'm sure they're able to perform that kind of thing and give you a more informed opinion about loss that you're likely to experience. If you're not close to Vancouver, use the IAHRS website to look for other qualified doctors in Canada. Any of them should be able to provide you with this information. 

And any decision about whether or not to take Propecia is intensely personal. There are posters on here that will rake over the coals anyone who chooses not to out of fear of side effects, and conversely there are folks who have had bad experiences who will excoriate anyone who's a fan of the drug. I made the decision months ago that, for now, I'm not comfortable taking the drug. If my hair loss escalates for some unforeseen reason, I'll revisit Propecia, but I'm not willing to accept even the slim risk of sides for now. So just make an informed decision and try not to let second-guessing eat away at you. And even if you DO get on Propecia, there are multiple ways to do it; some guys have very, very gradually tapered onto it (like taking .25mg every other day) with great success.

----------


## idontlikespinach

> I did get a miniaturization test done. Not a bulk analysis, where a particular area of the scalp is mapped out and analyzed over a period of time, but a surgeon did use a 50X digital magnifying scope all over my scalp to detect where miniaturization was taking place. It turned out that there was only miniaturization at the very edge of the hairline; none behind, and none at the crown. So to have that relative lack of miniaturization at 29, I'm pretty lucky. But getting that kind of thing done can be extremely helpful, because it offers some sort of predictive data. Obviously nothing is ironclad, but age combined with that sort of miniaturization analysis can offer some guidance. Every person's hair loss is different, but most doctors will tell you that there are certainly trends. My impression is that age is a huge factor; I've always been told that if you're programmed to go highly bald--like a NW6 or 7--you're going to experience significant hair loss by the time you're 30. If you make it to 30 with a relatively intact full head of hair, like mine, you're looking at something less drastic. Nothing's set in stone, of course, but this is my impression based upon chats with multiple doctors. You're only just entering your twenties, so you're exposed to a much greater level of uncertainty, but my highly nonmedical opinion is that at this point, you're not expressing anything that should cause panic.
> 
> If you're looking to have a miniaturization study done, you should look at Hasson & Wong in Vancouver. They're one of the most respected HT outfits in the world, and I'm sure they're able to perform that kind of thing and give you a more informed opinion about loss that you're likely to experience. If you're not close to Vancouver, use the IAHRS website to look for other qualified doctors in Canada. Any of them should be able to provide you with this information. 
> 
> And any decision about whether or not to take Propecia is intensely personal. There are posters on here that will rake over the coals anyone who chooses not to out of fear of side effects, and conversely there are folks who have had bad experiences who will excoriate anyone who's a fan of the drug. I made the decision months ago that, for now, I'm not comfortable taking the drug. If my hair loss escalates for some unforeseen reason, I'll revisit Propecia, but I'm not willing to accept even the slim risk of sides for now. So just make an informed decision and try not to let second-guessing eat away at you. And even if you DO get on Propecia, there are multiple ways to do it; some guys have very, very gradually tapered onto it (like taking .25mg every other day) with great success.


 Depending on the time of year I'm all over Southern Ontario so Vancouver is pretty far... but there has to be someone in Toronto.  I live close to Buffalo also so I could always go south of the border.  Would a HT doctor even offer me a miniaturization test when at the moment I'm not a candidate (nor am I even remotely considering) a HT?  There is little money in it for them...  I suppose I'll have to call and find out  :Smile:

----------


## win200

> Depending on the time of year I'm all over Southern Ontario so Vancouver is pretty far... but there has to be someone in Toronto.  I live close to Buffalo also so I could always go south of the border.  Would a HT doctor even offer me a miniaturization test when at the moment I'm not a candidate (nor am I even remotely considering) a HT?  There is little money in it for them...  I suppose I'll have to call and find out


 I'm almost positive they would. Most surgeons get into the field not just for the money, but because they genuinely care about improving patients' lives, and they know how distressing MPB can be, especially at a young age. And from a business point of view, it just makes sense... establish a relationship early, give someone a bit of your time, and they're likely to return. It's also pretty common for surgeons to meet with patients that have had procedures with other doctors and are concerned about the results. Just call up a doctor, tell them what your situation, and say that you'd like to discuss your hair loss and talk about potential treatments. I'd be shocked if you get rebuffed. And re: Toronto, here's the IAHRS page for Ontario. There's a doc in Toronto and one in Ottawa.

http://www.iahrs.org/hair-transplant/ontario/

I've heard more about Dr. Rahal than Dr. Mackenzie, but all IAHRS-approved surgeons are regarded as outstanding.

----------


## idontlikespinach

> I'm almost positive they would. Most surgeons get into the field not just for the money, but because they genuinely care about improving patients' lives, and they know how distressing MPB can be, especially at a young age. And from a business point of view, it just makes sense... establish a relationship early, give someone a bit of your time, and they're likely to return. It's also pretty common for surgeons to meet with patients that have had procedures with other doctors and are concerned about the results. Just call up a doctor, tell them what your situation, and say that you'd like to discuss your hair loss and talk about potential treatments. I'd be shocked if you get rebuffed. And re: Toronto, here's the IAHRS page for Ontario. There's a doc in Toronto and one in Ottawa.
> 
> http://www.iahrs.org/hair-transplant/ontario/
> 
> I've heard more about Dr. Rahal than Dr. Mackenzie, but all IAHRS-approved surgeons are regarded as outstanding.


 
Thanks man, I really appreciate your help. It's nice to see someone who had a similar pattern to mine since most of the people I know balding at this age get really agressive mpb and are appreciably balding in a couple years so I can't relate to that.  I'll get the miniaturization test, either DIY or by a doctor, and I'll reevaluate my position then.

I have one more question for curiosity's sake more than anything.  You mentioned that your girlfriend of 10 years had no idea you had receded until you decided to get the HT.  How did she take this?  If I do end up needing propecia I'll have to sit down and explain with my girlfriend (who I've been with for 3 years) that I've been hiding something from her since high school and she will most likely not be happy.

----------


## kvnvisser

Hi, Idontlikespinach. 

Just wondering how things went for you. Did you have any success with any treatment? Did your hairloss halt? 

Cheers,

----------

